# question pork hocks



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you ever feed your dog pork hocks? I bought a pack but now I wonder if the bone will be to much?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

There is another active thread "pork neck bones" right now that you might want to read.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Technically they're weight bearing but I don't think the pigs are old enough when they're slaughtered for the bones to have gotten very hard. I feed hocks with no problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My only complaints about pork hock is that they tend to be very fatty. I treat them more as a recreational bone that a diet item.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I will just send them outside with them then. Back to the drawing board on finding meat again.


----------

